# How to keep liner harness tight around the lower ankle?



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

*How to keep liner harness tight around the lower ankle? (DC boots)*

Any good tricks to keeping the internal boot harness tight around the lower ankles (where the leg bone connects to the foot). 
I have DC boots and after few runs, the boot always gets loose around the ankles and feel less 'responsive' where I have to tighten the internal liner laces again. 

The little clip that holds the the internal laces doesn't stay tight. Both of my DC boots (Gizmo, Mutiny) have this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

call the company, don't bother with any bs hacks..if they made a crappy slider you won't be the first they have heard from


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

CassMT said:


> call the company, don't bother with any bs hacks..if they made a crappy slider you won't be the first they have heard from


I actually did and they told me take pic and send it to them. I did and I've been waiting for the new ones to come. 

I figured since both of the DC boots have the issue, it's just a crappy design and replacing it with the new clips they will send will not help. 

Thanks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

DC boots suck balls if you ride more than 10-15 days a year. That slider is a piece of crap.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowman55 said:


> I actually did and they told me take pic and send it to them....
> 
> ....I figured since both of the DC boots have the issue, it's just a crappy design and replacing it with the new clips they will send will not help.
> 
> Thanks.



Post a pic here to show the slider. (wunderin' if I have the same type on my 32 liners.)


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Are you looking to buy new boots or fix your current liner problem?


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Argo said:


> DC boots suck balls if you ride more than 10-15 days a year. That slider is a piece of crap.



Damn, I wish I talked to you before buying my second DC boot. I ride ~25 days a year. I think you are right about the slider.

I love everything else about the boots though (fit/feel).


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Post a pic here to show the slider. (wunderin' if I have the same type on my 32 liners.)


I used to have a 32 boot (Lashed FT). The design is similar but the 32 boots didn't come lose as quickly. I only needed to tighten it once during the day which wasn't a problem since I just did it after my lunch break. 

DC boots start to get loose after about 3 runs and I need to tighten it again after 5.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Are you looking to buy new boots or fix your current liner problem?


Fix the liner harness issue.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'd try a mountaineering shop or outdoor store, they'll probably have a slider that is for something else

maybe DC changed their source or design and are sending you something better, could be

meantimes i'd wrap the thing in duct tape so the button can't move


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I've never had the liner loosen on my 32's. I have and use 2012/13 Exus (their cheapest model) and 2013/14 TM-2, both have the same slider thing, and have never had an issue on either.

Another option would be buying Remind liners... i think cost is around $130. But you could probably use them on your next pair of boots. Intuition sells liners as well, but they are more expensive.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea pretty sure that slider thing on 32s has been teh same for like 8 years across all the models, it works.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

The problem is with my DC boots not the 32s.

Although my old 32 boots did get little lose after 1/2 a day of riding , it wasn't a issue like it is with my DC boots.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowman55 said:


> The problem is with my DC boots not the 32s.
> 
> Although my old 32 boots did get little lose after 1/2 a day of riding , it wasn't a issue like it is with my DC boots.


Yea, somebody was questioning if people had issues with the 32 clip.

How about this: does the internal lacing from your old 32 boots fit the DC boots? i havent tried those dc boots, but the internal laces are ussualy pretty similar (in diameter at least) unless they are boa... So try and see if you can use the 32 clips (or the whole 32 internal laces) on your DC boots... could work :dunno:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

A slider on my old Burton boot liner broke, so I just took it off and lace them manually using a ladder lace. With the ladder lacing, you pull on the laces and they do not loosen up. The only real downside is that it can be a PITA to loosen at the end of the day.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think I may have found something that might work. It's for long distance runners for their running shoes but I think it may work if I replace the inner laces with this one.

I'm going to order one and see if it will do the trick.

Thanks everyone.


----------

